# Dave KG - Celebrating 25,000 Posts - My History in Detailing



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

In some ways it is hard to believe that it is coming up for four years since I joined Detailing World (February 2006). It seems like only yesterday that I sauntered over from the Meguiars UK forum which was my detailing home at the time to answer a physics question (and ultimately get it wrong!). Over the years though, Detailing World has become my online home for detailing and it seems only fitting for me to sit back and take stock of what has been, what currently is, and what will be in the future of my detailing for my 25,000th post. Also an opportunity to thank all members who make this forum what it is, moderators who keep everything in check, and also a few very special members who have been hugely influential in my own detailing. To that end I would like to dedicate this post to a detailing legend who I consider to be my biggest detailing influence - none other than Mr. L200 Steve.

In this post I'd like to take you on a bit of a journey through my own detailing, from my early days on my own car playing around with good old Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze through my time as an enthusiast learning to machine polish, and on to my small business that I started nearly a year ago to this day. I'd also like to take you on a bit of a history of detailing trip at the same time to look at how detailing has progressed in the UK in my own eyes and who I think the influential figures and forums are in this development, along with my thoughts on where it is going in the coming years.

*
Where It All Began...*

"Detailing" for me began back in 2003 with the purchase of my first nearly new car. As a relatively young driver, I was fiercely proud of my 6 month old Vauxhall Astra SRi ... yes, only a Vauxhall but I thought it was a fantastic car!  I wanted to take care of it to the best of my abilities which at the time involved regular washing (using a bucket and a sponge), and two or three times a year polishing with Autoglym Super Resin Polish with regular top ups of Extra Gloss Protection. This combo of products are still available and still widely used today and with good reason - SRP is a very capable all-in-one product for enhancing the look of the finsh by hand and EGP is a very durable sealant.

I was proud of the results I was achieving, and ultimately if it wasn't for one trip into Halfords I would have stuck with my good old Autoglym and would likely have still been using it to this day very happily. Nothing wrong with this of course as the products are very good despite what some may say - used correctly, they are very effective, what they lack is a fashionable name but I do not really go in for fashionable names 

It was on a hunt in Halfords for some Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo & Conditioner that I came across Meguiars products... Out of stock of Autoglym I decided to try out the Meguiars Gold Class Shampoo and while I was in, I picked up a bottle of Meguiars Gold Class Car Wax as well, something to try that was a little different. In hindsight and looking back the Gold Class wax was nothing to write home about at the time, especially when it came to durability. However the Gold Class shampoo was excellent, had a smell that reminded me of new cars and also the garage that a friend of the family used to own. The biggest thing though was the small writing on the back of the Gold Class bottle that showed the Meguiars UK website... a quick visit and I found the Meguiars UK forum and signed up then as Kickin Griffin. From there, detailing for me snowballed!

*
The Meguiars UK Years...*

My first ever post on a detailing forum was on Meguiars UK, looking for advice on polishes and waxes for my car. Read the post...

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=5737&highlight=#5737

Its a very typical newbie post, looking for advice. I read a lot on detailing forums these days of complaints about the same old questions being asked, but I think its very important to remember where we all came from at the start of the day - we weren't born knowing all about detailing. Many of us, including a lot of today's professional detailers, started by asking questions to those who knew more be that on forums or otherwise. Everyone should be able to ask the "simple" questions and happily be given advice, as at the end of the day, we all have to start somewhere, and for those who are at the forefront of detailing today, its important to remember where you came from. Never forget your roots as my mother always taught me 

Big thanks here of course must go to Phisp - a member of Detailing World as well - as he was the one who answered my queries here. It just goes to show what a little early advice can do!

So I entered the world of online detailing essentially with a "what wax for my car?" question ... but from there I took a great interest in the Meguiars UK, and spent a long time reading the various posts from members such as Brazo who at the time I saw as being on another level when it came to making cars look their best. Over time I began trying out different products, going down the route that many new detailers take and playing around with waxes and glazes. Many old-school members may remember a post where I first used Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze on my car, and I thought it was the best thing since sliced bread - on metallic silver!

What was amazing about the Meguiars UK forum was the willingness of Meguiars to have other products discussed on their forum from other manufacturers and they didn't seem to care in any way - this "freedom of speech" certainly says a lot for a company and their confidence in their own products on the market! However, changes were already afoot for the creation of an independent detailing forum, as it was clear in these earlier days that interest was definitely growing for a forum dedicated to the slightly strange world of car detailing.

*
To Detailing World...*

Detailing World as a forum was set up in 2005 and the history behind and its founders is a story for another time. I was aware of its conception in its very early days but I decided at the time in '05 to stay where I was on Meguiars UK. It wasn't until February 2006 that I was summoned to Detailing World by Alex L, looking for an answer to a Physics question and as a finishing Masters student in Physics you would have expected me to have known the answer... well, the least said about that the soonest mended, and of course it is not relevant to the story here!

Detailing World had its similarities to the Meguiars UK forum, not least of which being the members, many of whom had come across from that forum. In many ways though Detailing World was also quite different - there was a banter, a spirit to the forum that made it a very welcoming place. In 2006 the forum was much smaller, a bit like a small village where most of the membership seemed to know each other and be very willing to welcome new members into the fold. I reckon this played a very big part in encouraging me to enjoy detailing a lot more - detailing went from being simply something I did because I wanted to look after my car to something that stimulated my interest and something that I enjoyed talking about. It became a hobby and as time on Detailing World went on, detailing became one of my main hobbies!

In the earlier years, Detailing World was more of a forum where people learned together rather than there being a large community of expertise that there is now. The expertise was still there back in '06, but being a smaller community and with a lot of the members at the same stage of learning, it was more of a forum based workshop. This made the forum a very rewarding place to be - community feel and great discussion to allow members to take their hobby, their talents to the next level. For me personally, I enjoyed trying new things in detailing and sharing my own learning experiences, which at the time brought about a great discussion which allowed me to try new techniques and further my own skills.

As time wore on, Detailing World began to grow faster and faster and today I view it as one of the main forums at the forefront of detailing. Much bigger now, but in many ways Detailing World's growth has represented to growth of detailing in general in the UK. Its not a major hobby, and we are still in the situation where 99.9% of the population don't know about and/or don't care about careful car washing, swirl marks, and nice interiors. But it has expanded and much of this is down to the detailing forums, and over the past four years Detailing World has for me been leading the way in beginning to spread the word about car care around enthusiasts in the UK. In many ways this has been one of the most enjoyable parts of being a member of Detailing World - the feeling of being a member of a community that was pioneering a hobby and a passion for car care.

As my own skill base grew, I began piecing together guides based on my own learning experiences, from washing guides to polishing guides. A chance for me to put something back into the forum after all I had got out of it in the months before hand. The early guides on machine polishing were later superseded by the DA Polishing and Rotary Polishing guides which debuted on Detailing World and have since been found on many car forums in their respective detailing sections. This is something that makes me particularly proud, as it is a great feeling to think that something you have put a lot of work into preparing is proving useful for members not only in the forum community that you call home, but further afield too! I'm not one to sit around and do nothing though and updated and renewed versions of the current guides are again being produced.

*My Early Detailing*

On Detailing World, my first major detailing post was in April 2006. My first ever detail, carried out using my Porter Cable 7424 (which, despite a lot of abuse, still works!) was on my dad's satin red metallic Astra estate...


Astra Estate Detail

It took me two days to fully detail this car, and at the time I was hugely proud of my results... correction was there, the finish not perfect with some deeper marks remaining but for an early effort I was pretty pleased! A lot more to learn at this stage though, as I began to iron out a few classic newbie errors that my polishing skills were suffering from - too large a work area being my biggest offence!

The shrinking of work area and honing my correction technique was going to become very important though - as one of my next details was my close friend's Audi A4. Regular in car washes and hard paint, it was going to take a serious amount of time to correct - but it just goes to show what can be achieved with a dual action polisher and enough time, this car taking two days to complete (spread over three days):


Audi A4 Detail

For anyone new to machine polishing wondering whether or not a dual action polisher is likely to be good enough in a newbie's hands for achieving paint correction, then the above thread will make very good reading.

Getting a flavour for detailing now, I was really enjoying my machine polishing and detailing as a whole. The next most memorable early detail for me was my first ever pink to red detail, on a friend's Toyota Starlett...

Toyota Starlett Detail

*
Learning the Rotary*

We all start somewhere! And for me, it was in my front garden with a couple of scrap panels sourced from a local bodyshop in the days when scrap metal was free! Having got a flavour for machine polishing from my Porter Cable, I was keen to take it to the next level. Seeing the results being achieved by the forum experts at the time, such as L200 Steve and Brazo, I had a desire to approach their levels of skill, and a desire not just to match but to try and make a name for myself in machine polishing, which was becoming my favourite part of detailing - my "specialty" if you like 

My rotary learning efforts are detailed in these threads:

Rotary Polishing First Efforts

Rotary Polishing

The more I worked with the rotary the more I came to appreciate its flexibility and power. It wasn't the fire breathing dragon that many at the time made it out to be, but it was definitely a machine that had to be treated with respect! I spent many hours trying different methods, testing techniques and combinations to destruction to get as big a feel for the machine as possible. All the time I was being guided by PM by both Brazo and L200 Steve, both of whom I would credit as being my rotary teachers.

*Detailing In Pictures*

A few pictures from my detailing. At this stage I must mention Bryan - blr123. No longer an active member on Detailing World but a detailing team mate for over three years, and a vast amount of my detailing has been carried out with him. A great guy to work with, fastidious in his work and the results he achieves, the pictures that follow are as much Bryan's efforts as they are mine.









































































































































































































































































































































































*On The Road...*

In 2007 I hit the road for the start of detailing on tour! As Detailing World as a forum was growing and expanding, so was the desire to have detailing meets across the country. As an opportunity to spend time chatting to, working with and demonstrating to like minded folk, I wasn't about to pass up the opportunity to get involved in these meets - wherever they were being held! In 2007 and 2008 I attended as many detailing meets as I could afford to attend - from Scotland and as far north as Aberdeen to England, as far south as Redruth in Cornwall. A regular at midlands meets, I was beginning to decide that the midlands would be my second home!

Detailing meets really started for me with the Nottingham meet in 2007. This was the first meet I "did in a day"! Leaving the house at 2am and retuning around midnight, a good 800+ miles later but every mile was worth it. The fun of the day was great, fantastic atmosphere and a chance for me to share my passion for detailing and to share hints and tips with the Detailing World community. This meet was repeated again in 2008 and I was in attendance again - it would have bee rude not too!

Into 2009 and with the start of my own detailing business and the completion of my PhD now loomng, my travelling has been curtailed rather but I hope that in 2010 I will bee back on the road again and look to organise a few meets across the country in the spirit of the detailing meets we have had over the past years.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

*
Becoming a Supporter*

As detailing in the UK began to grow, so did the professional detailing community with many more people beginning to make a living from making people's cars clean and shiny to a level beyond what was previously achieved. It was in late 2008 that I became a supporter of Detailing World as I started my own buisness, KG Detailng, with a view to offering detailing services but focussing on my personal enjoyment in detailing which was working with enthusiasts like myself - so the Detailing Classes were born, ready for 2009 and it was only to be expected that I would become a supporter of Detailing World.

I will openly admit that I had my reservations about becoming a supporter initially but over the past year my subscription to the forum has allowed me to advertise not only my detailing services but also my detailing classes as well. Financially, this has paid for itself many times over. But for me there is a lot more to detailing than simple financial gain - detailing is my passion and being able to advertise to fill up my classes and get the word out there has been worth its weight in gold for the enjoyment I have had. It goes without saying that I will be continuing as a Detailing World supporter into 2010 as this will be a major part of my future detailing plans 

*
Details as a Supporter*

We could debate for many hours about what being a Supporter means - but lets not  ... For me, however, it marked the start of my detailing as a business, brining together years of experience as an enthusiast detailer. Starting a business for me was the opportunity to expand my detailing and to be able to offer group classes in detailing, something which throughout 2009 has proven popular for me. The best part though is the enjoyment you get from running a detailing class - its not a "typical" day of detailing, but its something that I personally relish and it is something that I will certainly be looking to continue offering in years to come!

My details as a supporter, in pictures, and again a lot of credit must also go to Bryan here and also Stuart for their involvement in these details :





















































































































































































*Detailing Classes!*

Completely new for me this year were Detailing Classes, the majority of which focussed on machine polishing at beginners level for both Dual Action and Rotary, with a couple of more advanced classes thrown in for good measure. As working with people is something that I very much enjoy the idea to run detailing classes was one which really appealed to me. In the year they have been running I have got a lot out of them - not least of which, I have met a great bunch of folks, many of whom I am still in contact with and I look forward to meeting again soon.

For fun, a few of the threads covering the detailing classes from this year:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=125630

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=118505

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=114959

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=112162

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=111269

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=106805

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=108888

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=99799

Looking through these threads brings back a lot of happy memories from these days and I do hope that all those who attended got as much enjoyment from the days as I did!

*Mad Scientist!*

Detailing is not my main job. I'm a Physics PhD student "by trade" and this background makes me very analytical when it comes to my hobbies. Detailing is no different and I have a desire to learn as much as I can about products and how they work. I believe that a solid understanding of the products you use is just as important as practical experience and being able to marry the two is the key to pushing your detailing to the next levels.

Perhaps the biggest detailing experiment that I have carried out was in 2008 - the Big Wax Test. My thoughts on waxes are well known - I dont belive different waxes make a tenable difference to the looks though to prove this, or otherwise, is very difficult. The wax test was designed to give another source of information on the great debate about LSPs, and although it was not as well attended as I had hoped, those who came along for the day generally left with the impression of not being able to see the differences between waxes - this was borne out in the statistics. For the interested, the links to the wax test threads can be seen here, courtesy of rmorgan for summarising into one thread:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=83207

And for fun, some pics from the preparation stages and the meet itself:































































































































And none of us there will forget who reversed over one of Harley's buckets... 



















The final teaser pics for me saw it all, and are a testament to the efforts put in by Gaz W, Harley, drive n shine and blr123 over the three days to get 7 cars fully machine polished and waxed - simply superb guys, and this meet would not have gone ahead without your efforts!!







































































































































































































*
The Scottish Tag Team*

Those who have been following my detailing posts over the recent months will have noticed that a lot of my recent detailing has been taking place with Gordon (caledonia) and Davy (badly_dubbed). Both Gordon and Davy are previous tutees at my detailing classes and over the course of 2009 we have worked together developing skill bases to form a detailing team. For me, detailing is a very sociable affair, and being able to work with a couple of like minded guys who like to share banter has been very rewarding. With 2010 fast approaching, plans are afoot to take the Scottish Tag Team forward - and that is all I am going to say on that front for now  Suffice to say, I'd expect to see a lot more details from us into 2010 and beyond 

For now though, a few pictures representing the work that we as a tag team have achieved over the course of 2009:































































































































A proud moment for the team - a car we've prepared winning Best Seat at a VAG day at Knockhill:










Plus one of the biggest details for the team thus far, a 1947 Rover P2:



















http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=132395

*
Detailing - The Future*

So what does detailing have in store for me? Well, 25,000 posts into Detailing World, and I can safely say that I expect to be making 25,000 more! Detailing for me is a passion, its not simply a means for me to earn money, it is something that I derive a lot of pleasure from and to that end I fully expect to be involved in the detailing community for many years to come. I expect that this will be through my own commitments to Detailing World, as this forum continues to grow and continues to take detailing to new levels. I still feel part of the community and while it has changed a lot over the years since I made my first posts I fully expect to continue contributing in the way I always have done.

Plans for 2010 and my detailing are coming together and I would expect to see a few major changes in "logistics" but certainly no changes in my thoughts and feelings about detailing - if a car has paint, I'll polish it and I will be enjoying every minute of it no matter how hard it is! I dont care whether its a Fiesta or a Ferrari, every car deserves to shine and its a passion of mine to make any car look its best (to the best of my own abilities).

All I can say for now - I'm looking forward to the future months and years, and looking forward to making another 25,000 posts on Detailing World 

_
*Dedication to a Missing Legend*

I'd like to round this thread off with a dedication to a member who I feel has taught me, and inspired me on the forum. No longer posting as much as he used to, and personally I feel that he is sorely missed - not just because of his excellent contributions to the forum and knowledge, but because he is a true gentleman who is willing to help anyone with anything he can.

Mr. L200 Steve,

You've been an inspiration to my detailing! In my eyes, a true legend in the world of detailing._


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow Dave, nice writeup, and congrats on hitting the 25,000 posts mark, heres to another 25,000 :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Great post Dave, I skipped a few bits but what I read was very good.

Good to see someone giving something back :thumb:


----------



## Byktor (Dec 7, 2007)

For a long time itself your works. In some works I have tried imit to you, by others, your passion has inspired to me.

At the moment alive in Mexico and a very poor culture exists on the care of the car but I hope to get to be half of good that you are.

A greeting and my admiration from Mexico. 

My English needs to be polished, i´m sorry


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Fantastic write up Dave, and well done for hitting the big 25k, im sure that deserves an honourary title


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to write such an insightful post and generally your posts have been an education for many members. :thumb: 
As for L200 Steve he's certainly missed on here and nothing is too much trouble for him and i'm certainly very greatful for the time he spent teaching me to use the PC and rotary especially when you realise the only thing he wants in return is to see a shiny car. We need to see you back in action Steve!!:buffer:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Dave thats a great post , thanks for sharing your insights.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks Dave and Congrats.

You are a valuable member to DW :thumb:


----------



## five£wash (Oct 12, 2008)

Dave, you really are something else! :thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

What a great write up. Congrats on hitting the 25k mark. In 4 years you have transferred from the everyday newbie to the legendary Dave K G, well done


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Congratulations on reaching the 25K post mark, and a big thanks for all of the support you give to this forum. I certainly would not have had the confidence to pick up a machine polisher if I had not had access to the brilliant guides you have put together. Second to none! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

I still can't quite believe how much you have achieved in just 4.5yrs! I'm certainly looking forward to the next 25000 posts.

All the very best,
Phil


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Dave

Congrats on reaching your milestone, long may your post count rise, as I am sure we all benefit from your contribution.

Tony


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Great post Dave....:thumb:

Throughly deserving of 25k posts :buffer:

Simon


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Excellent post Dave, congrats on hitting the 25k posts! On a personal level, thanks for your guides which are excellent reference tools, and for your response to a few of my own (stupid!) questions :thumb:

I also support your comments regarding L200 Steve... it was this post which finally led from me "lurking" on DW to signing up!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

What can I say that has not been said already. Nothing

All I can say from a personal level is that I have learnt a hell of a lot from reading your posts and the posts of many other esteemed members of this great forum:thumb:

Long may it continue

I should have added a great read with some excellent piccies as well.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks Dave and Congrats.
Your VIP :thumb:


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

congratulations Dave and thanks for all your efforts, wise words and teaching.
You are my "Mr. L200 Steve" as probably for many others :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

What an epic post Dave!! :thumb:

Awesome write up and collection of photos.

Very well done and thank you for all your help over the years


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

well done dave. Did you get a packet of sweet for gratitude off the mod team ? lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

You just cant keep anything short and sweet can ya? :lol:

Top man Dave :thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Lovely write up Dave. Glad to hear your going from strength to strength.

All the best.


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

dave your for sure an aset to this detailing community. thank you very much for always taking the time to post your details .... congrats 


tom


----------



## ayrtonsenna (Jun 7, 2007)

inspiring read, thanks.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Great post! Many thanks for taking the time to write that, Dave both with my 'official' hat on, and on a more personal level. We're very proud to have you as a member on here, and I can say that I've learned a lot from reading your guides and so a big thankyou for that.

:thumb:


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

What a nice read,but can I have my break back lol

dave, you really are an asset to this community, helpful in every way. 

See you soon- with the fabia

Ally


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

An enjoyable read, thank you and I look forward to more of your posts


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome.

Had the pleasure of working with you too many times, and enjoy every minute of it. If only everyone had a similar attitude, we'd live in a much better world. I wonder what your 'Celebrating 50,000 Posts' thread will say? 

PS, did you have to include pictures of the Corsa's? I'll be having nightmares tonight!


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Great write up of your experiances and thoughts. Dave, you truly are a gent and very knowledgable scholar! Ive learnt a lot from your demos on detailing meets.
Raise a glass to the next 25,000 posts!

Steve


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

fantastic dave. congrats on the 25000 and all the best for the years to come. cant wait for the detailing tuition day


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice write up Dave. It took me back to the first time I met you. Remember this? 






It seems so long ago now but it inspired me to greater things. (Wash mitts and dying towels) lol

Unfortunately your post also reminds me of those who are no longer a part of DW. Steve, Brian, Epoch, and a few others. All great detailers who are sadly missed round these parts. It must say something that you are still around though. Your tenacity knows no equal:lol:Here's to the next 25000:thumb:​


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

outstanding dave!!! what you have achieved on dw in helping us all is nothing short of awesome. congrats mate and thanks for all your help.


----------



## Nikon1149 (Oct 1, 2009)

I had no idea you had achieved so much in only a few years, your really come across as the veteran guru!

I have quite a passionate interest in Physics also, although purely conceptual and theoretical, I could never study it at university level. I just don't have any passion for the intensive calculations involved. 

I am very curious as to what someone like yourself did for a living before detailing, having got themselves a physics Phd? I understand if you'd rather not share that though.

Thanks again Dave, your an inspiration.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

nice thread dave!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Well for a long time I have known you where planning this post and the near it became. The excitement was really starting to show. Big congratulation young man. I know you are going no where and will be around for a long time to come. :thumb:

I just wish to mention the great man also. Although I have not had the pleasure of meeting L200 Steve. I feel that between all the chatting between Dave and myself, and all the insight I have read on this forum as well as Meguiars UK, I too have benefited greatly.(The archive section as such a wealth of knowledge) So for this Steve thank you. :thumb:

But getting back to the matter in hand. I also wish to thank you Dave KG. It is a honour and privilege to know you on a personal level, as well as a detailing buddy. You are one fantastic friend and I will trust you to the ends of time. Your knowledge is second to none and many people have over the determination to learn, master new techniques, and push detailing forward. So for this Thanks once more.

I remember the first time I saw you probably like many others, a young, Well dress, gentle sort of guy. I stood back and wonder. Could this be the guy will all those post and the wealth of knowledge attributed to the name. But once that Makita was in your hand and kicked into life. There was no doubt in my mind. As the show man took over and the stage was yours. Your time dedication and willingness to teach others from your wealth knowledge, sharing all those hours of mastering different aspects of detail. Even today when we sit down bouncing ideas of each other and chatting in general. I sense the hunger that burn deep down within.

You and I are so much a like although worlds apart in general life. But we both relish that transformation and joy you see in the owners face after the transformation. This means more than anything.

Pro by name, but enthusiast at heart. Every car means the same. Whether it be a £500 run around or a £200,000 Super car. They all get the same treatment and superior detail, as the name would suggest.

I look forward to our future plans and the team moving in the right direction on a united front.

Good honest no holes barred detail. What else can I say.

But well done and as many others have said looking forward to the next 25,000. 

Gordon


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

echoeing Gordons comments above, since metting you my mind has been thrusted into overdrive, you have taught me (and many people on this forum) the way to detail to your level.
its hard to think that 4 years or so ago you popped your head up and were asking the questions you expertly answer now  - like you say we all have to start somewhere.

id like to thank you for playing a part in getting me hooked on detailing, from the day i read your guide on the DA i knew i had to have one myself! 

following reading that guide meticulously i enlised on a DA course at your unit where i met Gordon - little did any of us know on that day we would become the team we are today!

i thouroughly enjoy detailing with you two loons! as you say to me all the time - its good for the soul :lol:

so congratulations on 25k and i know that next year and the following 25k posts are going to be good 

Davy :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I feel all warm and fuzzy inside, my cars in there!

Congrats Dave! I've had the pleasure of meeting Dave (and Gordon) on a couple of occasions, both brilliant blokes with a black hole of knowlege on detailing. Straight shooters tell it like it is. 

Your time and depth of write ups are really appreciated, I always enjoy a good look through them when I have free time, it inspires me to aspire to that level.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Congrats on the 25k milestone :thumb:

Like many others have stated your guides have been a god send and thoroughly enjoyable to read. 
I have learnt alot from your guides and from others that i feel has helped me develop my skills and has given me more confidence in a hobby i thoroughly enjoy.

So a big thanks from me and i look forward to learning more in your next 25k


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Superb post dave and thanks for taking the time on this and all the other posts which have helped me in my path to the detailing world (No pun intended lol)

:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

nice one Dave - looking forward to one day getting that BBQ fired up as planned :thumb:


----------



## Dave A (Sep 14, 2009)

Good work mate - thanks for all the tutorials - very useful!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

fantastic thread Dave, awesome work on all the cars pictured:thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow, I dont know what to add to what has been already been said, apart from it would have took me 4 years to write those posts. Seriously, yours and all the other contributers input to the site is much appreciated by me and I'm sure I speak for many others too.


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Blimey!!!! were the other 24,999 posts all so brief!! 

Good to see I recognised a few of your earlier efforts. 
Glad to see you are getting the hang of it now


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

What a fantastic journey you have been on in a short time.

Your guides are excellent and inspired me to pick up a rotary


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Good for you DAVE Well done !


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Excellent insight Dave and shame our meetings have been a bit brief. One of the true masters of taking this weird hobby to the next level in many, many ways.


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

keep up the good work, so us new ones can learn :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Dave,

Fantastic post and fantastic write up of your history in this hobby.
If I achieve 5% of what you have in this hobby I will be very happy and will always know you were part of my inspiration, having taught me how to use a DA and answered numerous questions since.

Sometimes I wonder if people realise just how young you are, as your expertise completely outshines your years!

I'm glad you will still be about and I look forward to attending more of your classes soon...

Best Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

The time and effort that has gone into you helping this forum is much appreciated by us all. Thanks!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Many thanks guys for all the kind words! :thumb:

Here's to the next 25,000!


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Fantastic post Dave and I can only echo what has been said about you on both a personal level and your "attention to detail" !!

You have taught me on 2 occasions using the Megs G220 on both my RX8 and Jaguar S-Type (nice photo:thumb and my enthusiasm for Detailing has grown through meeting you....

Thanks again and it's a pleasure knowing you...._


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great post Dave 

Youre a highly valued member on DW, and you've always been prompt and curious at answering questions I and many others have asked :thumb:


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Bloody hell! You deserve a medal for that putting together that post alone!

I remember you from back in the Megs forum days and you haven't changed a bit. Well actually, you have, you are even more knowledgable, more helpful and make an evern bigger effort to help everyone whenever you can.

A legend.

Congratulations.

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

I think you could have mad 25,000 more posts in the time it took you to write that! 

Cheers and long live the Dave!


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

I have to admire your dedication and what you have given this forum.

The write ups are always of use and informative. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Dave you really are a legend and 25000 posts, wow. I struggle to get a few a week on!!!!

Good on ya fella.


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

+1, Dave is really a legend in DW hehe


----------

